

Show HN: Forked and updated the Chrome RSS subscription extension Google removed - justinkelly
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rss-subscription-extensio/bmjffnfcokiodbeiamclanljnaheeoke

======
justinkelly
Hi Guys

Like many on the list I'm a heavy chrome and rss user. Though the demise of
Google Reader is no great surprise I was grumpy that Google removed the RSS
Subscription extension from the Chrome webstore.

I've forked Google's extension, updated it and loaded back into the Chrome
webstore.

Added support for Feedly, NewsBlur and The Old Reader. Removed Google Reader,
iReader, My Yahoo

Also code is now up on github

* [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rss-subscription-e...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rss-subscription-extensio/bmjffnfcokiodbeiamclanljnaheeoke)

* <https://github.com/justinkelly/chrome-rss>

Cheers

Justin

~~~
webwanderings
Nice effort. Have decided to move off of Chrome, so preparing Firefox and all.

~~~
ishansharma
Me too. Already jumped and Firefox is quite fast and light as compared to
Chrome. You'll enjoy it.

------
josteink
At this point, it seems like working with Google technologies (like Chrome and
reader) is turning more into doing a uphill battle where you have to hack your
way to an end, as opposed to just doing what you want.

At that point, why not just use something open and welcoming instead?

~~~
platinum1
How is being able to fork an open source extension to an open source web
browser an "uphill battle" and not "open and welcoming?"

~~~
josteink
Currently Chrome is _not_ an open-source browser. Chromium is.

As for Chrome, unless you are willing to go through hoops, it is only willing
to install extensions from the Chrome Web Store.

You are now jumping through hoops to reinstall something you had installed
which Google removed from their web-store.

Now Google which is your application (Chrome) and service (Reader)-provider,
is working against you instead of enabling you. It didn't use to be that way,
but now Google has changed.

That's the uphill battle. That's the not enabling part. That's the not open
and welcoming. Contrast that to for instance Firefox and you will find a
completely different picture.

Firefox has no mixed interests here, and that means they wont pull moves like
this.

------
latraveler
I asked this question on SO the other day, perhaps someone here knows a
solution ...

For the past few years I've been using Google Reader to archive my Twitter and
Facebook history for various reasons. Obviously yesterday's news really threw
a wrench in everything.

My problem ...

I need a way to export every 'article' from 3 subscriptions I have (not just
the subscription URL) and import those into a good RSS reader (open to
suggestions). Anyone have any advice?

[http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/41671/google-
read...](http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/41671/google-reader-
export-import-rss-article-history)

~~~
tomschlick
facebook and twitter both allow you to export data directly from them in a
human & machine readable format (nice html pages along with json)... why would
you use rss instead?

~~~
RexRollman
It the case of Twitter, that is a really recent development. Perhaps the
poster's workflow predates that?

------
crazysim
Any idea on the licensing issues? It would be great if Google "released" the
source.

~~~
justinkelly
Google's Chrome extensions are BSD like license

Assuming you've installed the extension you can grab its source from Chrome
.config directory * which I imported and updated to github:
<https://github.com/justinkelly/chrome-rss>

The actual original source in SVN/Git may already be public but i've no idea
where it is - somewhere deep in the chromium repo??

~~~
crazysim
I wouldn't call the Google Talk extension to be under the BSD license even
though it is Google's. This extension is far simpler than that though.

As for the original source, it's not in the Chromium repo:

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/codesearch#search/&q=...](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/codesearch#search/&q=manifest.json%20RSS&sq=package:chromium&type=cs)

~~~
justinkelly
@crazysim - this is from the source of the extension

<!-- * Copyright (c) 2009 The Chromium Authors. All rights reserved. Use of
this * source code is governed by a BSD-style license that can be found in the
* LICENSE file. \-->

